# Installazione

## ago

salve a tutti...attualmente uso un'altra distro e vorrei passare a gentoo....so ke non e semplicissimo e vorrei sapere da voi se potrei trovare problemi riguardante l'hardware (e quindi poi i driver)del mio pc cosi composto:

Skeda madre Asus p5k

http://it.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534&l4=0&model=1637&modelmenu=2

scheda video nvida geforce 7300GT 512mb

http://www.nvidia.it/page/geforce_7300.html

nn so se puo dare problemi...Mastrerizzat lg IDE

http://it.lge.com/products/model/detail/gsah55n.jhtml

Cpu intel pentium dual core E2160

http://www.intel.com/products/processor/pentium_dual-core/specs.htm

fatemi sapere grazie...bye

----------

## Peach

la compatibilità del tuo hardware è indipendente da gentoo. è dettata solo dal kernel linux (sempre che usi kernel linux), quindi se provi a fare andare la tua macchina con -mettiamo- ubuntu, hai la certezza che vada tutto anche sotto gentoo (generalizzazione molto crassa, visto che ubunutu è essa stessa una generalizzazione molto crassa di cos'è linux). 

Normalmente periferiche tipo quelle che hai citato non hanno problemi particolari. Al massimo sono i chipset di nuova generazione (bus interni, schede audio, schede wifi) che devono attendere un po' prima che si stabilizzi il suo supporto all'interno del kernel.

quindi per il momento benvenuto sul forum, non aspettare a chiedere se hai dubbi.

----------

## djinnZ

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  ke 

 cominciamo bene...  :Confused: 

puoi copiare la vecchia configurazione (dell'altra distro, di norma è compressa nel file /proc/gonfig.gz) in /etc/kernels/[versione del kernel] e lanciare genkernel all o lanciare un make mrproper, copiarla in /usr/src/linux/.config, lanciare un make oldconfig (sempre in /usr/src/linux) ed avviare genkernel con l'opzione --noclean. Il kernel, la prima volta lo puoi installare con il comando 

```
USE="symlink" emerge qualcosa-sources
```

Oppure se sai come compilare il kernel lanci genkernel --menuconfig e ti abiliti i driver che ti servono. (forse non builtin ma come modulo il supporto al tuo hardware dovrebbe sicuramente già essere nella configurazione di default).

In realtà installare gentoo è molto più facile di quanto sembra devi solo avere la pazienza di seguire la guida ufficiale ed armarti della santa pazienza necessaria ad aspettare che abbia finito di compilarti il sistema.

Nel caso pensassi di modificare le use flag sin dall'inizio voglio avvisarti di non provare assolutamente a mettere "doc" in make.conf prima di aver finito di compilare ed installare tutto e scaricare lo stage3-i686 non lo stage3-x86.

Per il resto chiedi e ti sarà spiegato.

----------

## ago

grz x il benvenuto....cmq per il kernel ho parlato con un'amico programmatore ke mi aiuta a riscriverlo a dovere...mi interessava sapere solo se i driver da installare sono i sorgenti grezzi o con la procedura + facile...

----------

## Ic3M4n

la procedura facile. emerge pacchetto scarica i sorgenti li compila e fa tutto il resto. questa è pigrizia lo so, ma i pc servono alle persone pigre.

----------

## ago

ah..bene...pensavo dovessi compilarle tutte io...e poi vlv saper un'altra cosa...guardando qst link http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml ci sono varie versioni... ke differenza c'e tra universal e minimal...e poi cm mai ci sono live cd e live dvd ?ha più prestazioni il dvd?inoltre la versione ia64 sarebbe x gli intel?

----------

## MajinJoko

te l'ha già segnalato djinnZ, ma visto che sembri un pò troppo pigro per leggerti il regolamento, il punto principale è: niente linguaggio stile sms.

Non ho capito perché per riscrivere il kernel serve un programmatore   :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... la vedo dura scrivere un kernel senza saperne assolutamente nulla di programmazione. non è una cosa alla portata di tutti   :Wink: 

logicamente è una misera battuta lo so. però è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente appena ho letto la frase   :Laughing: 

Per quanto riguarda la versione da scaricare è indifferente. una contiene un sistema senza ambiente grafico (la minimal) mentre l'altra un ambiente a finestre. l'utilizzo dell'una o dell'altra porta ad avere lo stesso risultato in quanto quello che installi te lo scegli tu ed il sistema finale creato dai due cd può essere identico come completamente differente. Presta invece attenzione all'architettura del tuo pc, se vuoi in sistema a 32 bit utilizza i686, per il 64 bit credo che si debba utilizzare amd64 ma non ne sono sicuro. Non ho alcun pc che supporti i 64 bit.

----------

## ago

scusate...comunque per il kernel ho un'aiuto da parte di un programmatore,...ma quello che ho notato è che per la versione universal non c'e amd64.Andrà bene mettere la minimal e poi installare l'ambiente grafico?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma leggi quello che scrivono gli altri o fai domande così come ti capitano ignorando le risposte?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... la vedo dura scrivere un kernel senza saperne assolutamente nulla di programmazione. non è una cosa alla portata di tutti  

  *ago88 wrote:*   

> scusate...comunque per il kernel ho un'aiuto da parte di un programmatore

 non ho capito se non vuoi/riesci a cogliere l'ironia o stai cercando intenzionalmente di scatenare un flame...

Il tuo hardware è comunissimo e dovrebbe funzionare con il kernel di default generato tramite genkernel, per la scheda grafica basta solo aggiungere nvidia in make.conf (visto l'atteggiamento ti vai a leggere la guida per sapere esattamente come fare) ed installare gentoo seguendo la guida (la cui traduzione italiana è aggiornata) non pone particolari problemi. Ovviamente se non vuoi leggerti il fottuto manuale, gentoo non fa per te.

Il forum non è un helpdesk gratuito e non è una chat per discutere del più e del meno.

Qui puoi chiedere se vale o meno la pena di usare il sistema a 64 bit (la mia risposta per chi è alle prime armi è no, ci sono più problemi e non potrai mai vedere la differenza in prestazioni, nell'uso "comune") o come fare qualcosa che non è chiaro o non è previsto nelle guide ufficiali.

nessun moderatore italiano in linea quindi riporto il thread ai moderatori internazionali per chiedere che venga chiuso, sarà che la domenica sono di malumore ma trovo il comportamento provocatorio

edit: il rimbrotto era riferito ad ago88, ovviamente

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   beh... la vedo dura scrivere un kernel senza saperne assolutamente nulla di programmazione. non è una cosa alla portata di tutti    *ago88 wrote:*   scusate...comunque per il kernel ho un'aiuto da parte di un programmatore non ho capito se non vuoi/riesci a cogliere l'ironia o stai cercando intenzionalmente di scatenare un flame...
> 
> ...
> 
> nessun moderatore italiano in linea quindi riporto il thread ai moderatori internazionali per chiedere che venga chiuso, sarà che la domenica sono di malumore ma trovo il comportamento provocatorio

 

In tutta sincerità io non ravviso nessun comportamento provocatorio... forse poca voglia di documentarsi o l'eventuale inconsapevolezza del non sapere (o aver capito) che per compilare il kernel linux non c'é bisogno di un programmatore che lo riscriva.

Ma da qui a definirlo provocatorio ce ne passa, no?

----------

## djinnZ

Non so, fregarsene della buona educazione (linee guida), fregarsene delle risposte e continuare imperterriti è il miglior modo di provocare intenzionalmente una rispostaccia.

Spero che ago88 voglia capire che un forum non è una chat, quindi può prendersi tutto il tempo che vuole per riflettere sulle risposte ricevute e sulle domande successive, visto che nessuno scappa.

----------

## ago

salve..scusate per il messaggio, se e stato da voi interpretato in modo provocatorio, ma io ho chiesto cosi' tanot per saperne qualcosa in più...non avendo tempo di documentarmi..scusate ancora se ci siamo capiti male...possiamo chiuderla qui senza prolungare...grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non so, fregarsene della buona educazione (linee guida), fregarsene delle risposte e continuare imperterriti è il miglior modo di provocare intenzionalmente una rispostaccia.

 

Come ho detto più volte... nessuno é obbligato a rispondere a qualsiasi post; anzi, se un comportamento da fastidio il miglior modo per dimostrarlo é quello di ignorare e passare oltre.   :Wink: 

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> ... ma io ho chiesto cosi' tanot per saperne qualcosa in più...

 

Il supporto all'hardware é tipicamente parte del kernel linux, quindi se il tuo sistema funziona con un'altra distro non c'é motivo per cui non funzioni con gentoo. Peraltro (giusto per fugare un'altro punto) non c'é bisogno di un programmatore che riscriva il kernel per compilarlo in quanto é già scritto... tra l'altro gentoo offre un comodo script (genkernel) che compila un kernel solitamente valido su qualunque sistema  :Wink: 

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> ...non avendo tempo di documentarmi..

 

Qui credo sia necessaria una precisazione: per le peculiarità di gentoo é fondamentale avere pazienza e voglia di documentarsi. Se non ci sono questi reuisiti forse é meglio farla installare da un amico oppure cambiare distribuzione. Intendiamoci: non c'é niente di male in questo.. sempre di Linux si tratta ma ogni distribuzione ha le sue peculiarità e quella di essere "facile per tutti" non é esattamente quella di gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

ecco mi hai capito alla perfezione... :Smile: 

----------

